# What Music do furries mainly listen to?



## vivatheshadows (Jan 31, 2009)

i want to see what kind of music do furries mainly listen to (if you could even classify such a thing with certainty)

But i wonder, Rock? Techno? Rap? Blues? R&B? Classical? etc. or is it that you are eclectic and will listen to whatever.

Personally i LOVE Classic Rock and Roll like Zeppelin and The Eagles


----------



## Nikolai (Jan 31, 2009)

Personally i LOVE Classic Rock and Roll like Zeppelin and The Who

....wait, someone already said something similar to that...


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jan 31, 2009)

Furries mainly listen to music that they, as an individual, like.
Fact.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 31, 2009)

Marilyn Manson or Jimmy Buffet.  Rammstein or Vivaldi.

I'm the world's only Goth Parrot head.


----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 31, 2009)

well, good luck trying to find that out. >_>
back on topic, my favorite bands are Fall out Boy, Paramore, and HIM. But don't call me emo, k?
wait, is it even possible to be furry AND emo at the same time?


----------



## foxmusk (Jan 31, 2009)

my favorites ever:
Alesana
Breathe Carolina
Bright Eyes
Death Cab For Cutie
The Fall of Troy
Fall Out Boy
Flobots
From First to Last (their old stuff. new CD sucks.)
Gwen Stefani! <3
Koffin Kats
Medic Droid
Metro Station
Sonny Moore
Super Furry Animals
The Used


----------



## SirRob (Jan 31, 2009)

I listen to J-Pop/Rock and Videogame music.

..Shut up! It's perfectly normal!!


----------



## jagdwolf (Jan 31, 2009)

anything .  I likz it all.  rock , classic, jazz, show tunes, country,


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 31, 2009)

Anything with corny lyrics and yet have a somewhat catchy tone.

A good example is surfin' Bird

:3


----------



## Tryp (Jan 31, 2009)

I've found something to like in pretty much every genre.  Alternative, noise rock, dance punk, electronic, classical, folk rock, avant garde, happy hardcore, and whatever the hell else there is.


----------



## Zaaz (Jan 31, 2009)

Whatever moan's my Lisa at the time.

Usually Rock and Offspring. That stuff gets me PUMPED!
But I'm not ashamed to switch to jRock, jPop, techno, even Alanis Morriset if I need to take a jagged little pill.

Z


----------



## vivatheshadows (Jan 31, 2009)

SirRob said:


> I listen to J-Pop/Rock and Videogame music.
> 
> ..Shut up! It's perfectly normal!!




NO ITS NOT!!!! jk 

i listen to J-Pop, J-Rock, Videogame soundtracks. Like Z.O.E. (Zone of the Enders), Sonic Unleashed etc. But i am also very heavy on the Classic rock as well, like Zep, the Who, The Eagles, Bad Company, Lynyrd Skynyrd, The Rolling Stones, Jimi Hendrix and so on...


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 31, 2009)

From what I've seen, furries like music as disposable as possible. Mostly techno and metal.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 31, 2009)

Philip Glass!

:sighs:



So dreamy...


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 31, 2009)

To be blunt..

LIKES: Death/black/doom/stoner/thrash/speed/heavy/folk metal and classical/baroque.

DISLIKES: Pretty much everything else, ESPECIALLY alternative rock, emo rock, metalcore, deathcore, rap/hip-hop, trance/techno/jungle/D&B/electronica and reagaetton.


----------



## micolithe (Jan 31, 2009)

I'll listen to most kinds of music


Typically I'll shy away from specific bands or artists that I feel are terrible, but genre wise I've got a little bit of everything on my computer. 80's dance, Metal, Indie Rock, Rap, Country, even Noise Rock.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jan 31, 2009)

Eh; Whatever.
I personally like being musically smacked about the head. It's either got to be hardcore enough to crush my brain into a pulp, or complex enough to make it pop. Mainly the genres Noise and Breakcore deliver this effect.

Here's an example: http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=lJxP_qKmT6k


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 31, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll

What noise bands do you know


Do you like Wolf Eyes


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Ro4dk1ll
> 
> What noise bands do you know
> 
> ...



Don't really know any :V
I just switch to the Noise channel on Last.FM every so often and don't really pay any attention to what's playing.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 1, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> Don't really know any :V
> I just switch to the Noise channel on Last.FM every so often and don't really pay any attention to what's playing.



You should hit me up sometime

I'm sure we have lots to talk about

What's your last.fm

You should join the FA Music Squad

Go to The Tube


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Feb 1, 2009)

I listen to mostly Indie Rock...


----------



## Doug (Feb 1, 2009)

Classic Rock. Nuff said.


----------



## Cronus616 (Feb 1, 2009)

techno and trance all the way!!!
haha furry rave art is pretty popular from what ive found ^-^
but i also love system of a down and disturbed and metal like that.


----------



## Trip (Feb 1, 2009)

I've got pretty eclectic tastes, myself... from Throbbing Gristle to Eiffel 65. 

But mostly I'm a fan of classic and psychedelic rock, power metal, industrial, new wave, pyschedelic trance, and IDM/glitch. I've also got a real soft spot for almost anything experimental, regardless of genre.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 1, 2009)

Trip said:


> I've got pretty eclectic tastes, myself... from Throbbing Gristle to Eiffel 65.
> 
> But mostly I'm a fan of classic and psychedelic rock, power metal, industrial, new wave, pyschedelic trance, and IDM/glitch. I've also got a real soft spot for almost anything experimental, regardless of genre.



What Throbbing Gristle do you have


Do you like Earth?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 1, 2009)

Stoner music.

Rock, reggae, occasional techno/trance, and dance.


----------



## jagdwolf (Feb 1, 2009)

Orchestra said:


> Stoner music.
> 
> Rock, reggae, occasional techno/trance, and dance.


 

hell ya.....  now wheres my poppie


----------



## PaulShepherd (Feb 1, 2009)

I listen to Classic Rock, Hard Rock, New Rock, Pop Rock, Slow and Heavy Metal. 

My favourite band is Rush btw.


----------



## Wuxade (Feb 1, 2009)

Hardcore techno, breakcore, J-core, and IDM.  Basically my music library is full of loud noise. :3


----------



## Trip (Feb 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> What Throbbing Gristle do you have
> 
> Do you like Earth?



*checks* First, Second, Third Annual Reports, Heathen Earth, and Puppy Gristle. I gotta organize that shit a bit better, though; I've got some orphaned T.G. tracks in my library, and that bothers me. Ya get what ya pay for, I guess.

I'm not 100% sure what you mean by 'Earth,' though. The band? 'Cause I've never heard anything by them.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 1, 2009)

Trip said:


> *checks* First, Second, Third Annual Reports, Heathen Earth, and Puppy Gristle. I gotta organize that shit a bit better, though; I've got some orphaned T.G. tracks in my library, and that bothers me. Ya get what ya pay for, I guess.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure what you mean by 'Earth,' though. The band? 'Cause I've never heard anything by them.



The band Earth


I want to find TG24 even though I would only listen to it once
I sent a friend "Hamburger Lady" and he said it gave his friend a seizure when he played it


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 1, 2009)

German-Shepherd said:


> I listen to Classic Rock, Hard Rock, New Rock, Pop Rock, Slow and Heavy Metal.
> 
> My favourite band is Rush btw.




Hell yeah! Rush kicks ass! 


favorite song?


----------



## Trip (Feb 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> The band Earth



Gotcha. Worth a listen?



vivatheshadows said:


> Hell yeah! Rush kicks ass!
> 
> favorite song?



Thirding this! Rush is made of all kinds of win. I saw them when they came to Edmonton this summer, and they were great! Who would have thought three old guys could play for over three hours? 

My favourite song is Bravado. Absolutely beautiful lyrics. Although, Working Man comes in a close second...


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh yeah, my favorite band is either Interpol or Journey.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 1, 2009)

Trip said:


> Gotcha. Worth a listen?



If you like drone stuff and long songs

I listened to the new album and it was cool

They got Bill Frisell on some of the tracks


----------



## PaulShepherd (Feb 1, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> Hell yeah! Rush kicks ass!
> 
> 
> favorite song?



Woooo!!!

I have many: Limelight, Freewill, 2112, Tom Sawyer, the Spirit of Radio, Distant Early Warning to name a few....


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 1, 2009)

German-Shepherd said:


> Woooo!!!
> 
> I have many: Limelight, Freewill, 2112, Tom Sawyer, the Spirit of Radio, Distant Early Warning to name a few....




NICE! i was just listening to Limelight

i cant choose a favorite either. it is between Limelight, Fly By Night, Tom Sawyer (of course) and Red Barchetta


----------



## Trip (Feb 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> If you like drone stuff and long songs
> 
> I listened to the new album and it was cool
> 
> They got Bill Frisell on some of the tracks



Mm, I found some of their stuff on YouTube and it's pretty good! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 1, 2009)

Trip said:


> Mm, I found some of their stuff on YouTube and it's pretty good! Thanks for the tip.



You are welcome

I love to talk about the music with the people


----------



## PriestRevan (Feb 1, 2009)

I love all music. 

It all just comes down to if the song is good or not.


----------



## Kite Wanderlust (Feb 1, 2009)

I like Ska.  Any and all ska, 1st, 2nd and 3rd waves.  Horns make everything better.
Favorite bands include The Toasters, The Specials, Madness, old school Aquabats, Streetlight Manifesto, Catch 22 and The Skatalites.

I also enjoy some techno (Hybrid, Daft Punk and The Crystal Method mostly) and The Dresden Dolls, who seem to be a genre within themselves.


----------



## QwertyQwert (Feb 1, 2009)

Techno, rave, etc


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Feb 1, 2009)

The kind of music that makes sounds


Personally I like Heavy metal, and orchestral.


----------



## Laze (Feb 1, 2009)

To be fair if it interests me, I'll listen to it. That and I'm one of those sad sods that'll buy a CD for the sake of buying it; if I like it then bully for me but if not, then there's no harm done.

Currently I'm getting my kicks from sludge/stoner rock, chip-tunes and general experimental kind of rubbish.

No doubt I'll rediscover something from my CD collection and go nuts for it over and over again.


----------



## leon101 (Feb 1, 2009)

Anything really, but I do tend to lean more towards techno and dance music, like Eiffel 65 and Daft Punk. I really like VideoGame music too, like Earthbound for example.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 1, 2009)

The same shit music non-furries listen to I would assume, on an unrelated note  downloading music is for faggots :V .


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 1, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> The same shit music non-furries listen to I would assume, on an unrelated note  downloading music is for faggots :V .



WHATS THAT YOU BUY CDS HOW 1998 HA HA


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 1, 2009)

Gothic Rock, Classical, Instrumental, Orchestral, Video Game Music, Classic Rock, Dark Cabaret, Darkwave


----------



## Equium (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm a pretty rare breed of furry. I hate techno, dance and heavy metal or any variants of. :lol:

My music consists of Britpop and indie (read: Blur, Supergrass, Super Furry Animals, Radiohead etc), and some experimental stuff (see: Battles, Animal Collective etc) and classical music. The loudest thing in my collection is probably System of a Down, who I love for their eccentricity. :lol:


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 1, 2009)

Three Days Grace
Metallica
Korn
Finger Eleven
Kevin Rudolph (Let it Rock only)
Godsmack
Soundgarden
Buckcherry (old cd)

yea..thats just to name a few.


----------



## lowlow64 (Feb 1, 2009)

Wide Variety.

Basically I like all but country.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 1, 2009)

Black 1 by Sunn 0))) is the only drone album I've ever been able to stand, most drone isn't anywhere near as dark as I'd like it to be. Plus I like need vocals in music :V .


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 1, 2009)

German-Shepherd said:


> My favourite band is Rush btw.



Never would have guessed..... 

Classic Canadian Band FTW.  Been going to their concerts since I was 17!  (pre-interent  )



lowlow64 said:


> Basically I like all but country.



And you live in Northern Alberta! :shock:


----------



## Taasla (Feb 1, 2009)

I guess it depends what I'm in the mood for.  I get bored with my music almost instantly, so I have a 14,000+ song collection.  I love discovering new bands.

But as for types?  Well, um, progressive rock, classic rock, classical music, jazz, country, hair bands, and maybe a bit of pop.  I also enjoy stuff like Opeth, Nightwish, Ayreon, Frost*, and Transatlantic, Devin Townsend/ Strapping Young Lad, but I don't know what you'd categorize them under.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 1, 2009)

I like bands that lock their severely claustrophobic vocalist in a coffin to  record the vox  .


----------



## Dahguns (Feb 1, 2009)

Metal....CHEAH!!!!!!wintersun, blind guardian, sabaton, dethklok CHEEEEAAAAYYY


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Feb 1, 2009)

i listen to a variety of Music ... yes that right ... i listen to other music other than Queen

but i mainly listen to Queen


----------



## DragonKid (Feb 1, 2009)

I listen to Electronica, Dance, Trance, Techno, Synthpop, Industrial, and Club music.


----------



## brrrr (Feb 1, 2009)

Wild shot in the dark leads me to believe most furries are J-pop/techno/hardcore fans.

I personally go after a wide genre of metal and rock as well as DnB.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Feb 1, 2009)

I personally like techno/trance.


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Feb 1, 2009)

I listen mainly to metal (Especially power metal.), classic rock, and dark ambient.


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm a techno, trance, and dance-music type. :3


----------



## Voxxa (Feb 1, 2009)

everything from country to hardcore Rave!!!


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 1, 2009)

brrrr said:


> Wild shot in the dark leads me to believe most furries are J-pop/techno/hardcore fans.
> 
> I personally go after a wide genre of metal and rock as well as DnB.




Yeah it seems to me that it is mostly Techno, J-pop, and metal.

it seems: 
1. Metal
            2. Techno
            3. J-pop
            4. Everything else.

queer. i would not have thought that...


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 1, 2009)

FFFFFFF I hate metal and most J-pop


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 1, 2009)

Orchestra said:


> FFFFFFF I hate metal and most J-pop


Some of both can be good - but I notice 'most' J-pop.  What do you like?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 1, 2009)

WishingStar said:


> Some of both can be good - but I notice 'most' J-pop.  What do you like?


Daigo Stardust is my weakness. As is some random anime music.


----------



## Wildberry Blue (Feb 1, 2009)

Mostly classic rock, and some new rock if it isn't whiny.


----------



## Wreth (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't like types of music, i like particular songs


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Feb 1, 2009)

well , my furry most likely listen to Linkin park...but also listen all types of music , hes always looking for something new haha XD


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 1, 2009)

I will listen to a variety of things. Trance, Techno, Rock, Alternative, New Age, Easy Listening...ect

I will not listen to Country, Rap, Reggae, Pop, Jazz, and most Classical, Bluegrass, Blues.

It just all depends. I will listen and decide if I like it but the the things in the second part turn me away...just the way it sounds. I hate Country though....it disgusts me.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 1, 2009)

From Alesana to 10 Years.

Dx, the list is too long to post here. But mainly screamo, metal, grindcore, ect.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Feb 1, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> NICE! i was just listening to Limelight
> 
> i cant choose a favorite either. it is between Limelight, Fly By Night, Tom Sawyer (of course) and Red Barchetta



Oh yeah! Fly by Night and Red Barchetta are great songs as well...


----------



## Lyrihl (Feb 1, 2009)

mainly classic and hard rock, some techno, and a few choice metals. Just about anything with a fast beat/tempo, like 
*MCR, *
*John 5, *
*Thousand Foot Krutch, *
*DragonForce,* 
*Three Days Grace,* 
and the *All American* *Rejects,* to name a few. Sometimes I'll throw in something slow or modest like 
*Kurrel the Raven/Kooky Womble* 
or *Madina Lake*.

I have a Playlist on my Gaia profile. 
http://www.gaiaonline.com/profiles/9714337/


----------



## Rebahnic (Feb 1, 2009)

Ska ska ska ska ska!


----------



## hillbilly guy (Feb 1, 2009)

any one from johnny cash to killswich but im a big fan of zz top


----------



## Wild_Wolf (Feb 1, 2009)

i listen to alot of techno some rap but  just for the bass in it. i love bass anything with a good amount of bass i will listen too, and most other music, but no country!!! ever


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Feb 1, 2009)

I love Techno


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 1, 2009)

Hard rock, A bit techno/trance, Metal, etc.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 2, 2009)

i'm listening to some weird sparkle shit.
fuck ya. :U


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 2, 2009)

A lot of trance mainly, but my range in music tastes is pretty wide:

Above & Beyond, Armin Van Buuren, Avishai Cohen, Beck, Between The Buried And Me, Bloc Party, The Chemical Brothers, Coldplay, Craig Armstrong, The Crystal Method, Digable Planets, Foo Fighters, Imogen Heap, Jimi Hendrix, John Coltraine, Jon Hopkins, Keith Jarett, Lars Frederiksen and the Bastards, M83, Meshuggah, Metallica, Miles Davis, Muse, Nirvana, Oceanlab, Oscar Peterson Trio, Pearl Jam, Protest The Hero, Radiohead, Rage Against the Machine, Rancid, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Royksopp, Santana, School of Seven Bells, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Stoneface & Terminal, Talla 2XLC, Tally Hall, Thelonious Monk, Ultraform, U2, 311

It's awesome because I have music for like every mood you could be in


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 2, 2009)

Big ups to all those furries who love ska


SKANKIN' TO THE BEAT!


----------



## Nakhi (Feb 2, 2009)

I can tolerate anything but rap, hip-hop, and anything else that is similar.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 2, 2009)

70's rock and Gundam music...  ._.  I'm weird.


----------



## Irreverent (Feb 2, 2009)

Vaah said:


> Ska ska ska ska ska!



Share your favourite ska bands?


----------



## StrayTree (Feb 2, 2009)

Heavy metal. 'Nuff said.


----------



## X (Feb 2, 2009)

just about every sub genre inside of metal, rock, alt. and punk.


----------



## TheComet (Feb 2, 2009)

I'll listen to damn near anything if I like the sound of it, but I'm partial to Breaktrance, Goa Psy Trance, and Drum and Bass.


----------



## Kipple (Feb 2, 2009)

A mixed bag. Avant garde, dark ambient, freakier flavors of folk, industrial, Krautrock, punk, psychedelic anything


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Feb 2, 2009)

ETC said:


> A mixed bag. Avant garde, dark ambient, freakier flavors of folk, industrial, Krautrock, punk, psychedelic anything


now thats what i call a mixed bag =)...

i most likely listen to rock =P ...lately i have been listening to : metallica , linkin park , aerosmith , dragonforce , slipknot and raphsody .

other bands : foo fighters , nickelback , and a million others =P


----------



## FelixAlexander (Feb 2, 2009)

Depending on my mood (and what I'm currently working on; I like to listen to music while drawing or writing something), I listen to pretty much anything, ranging from classical music and folk songs to rock, metal and video game soundtracks. Only thing I really don't like is Hip Hop (and I'm normally not too crazy about Rap in general, though some of it isn't that bad).


----------



## sashadistan (Feb 2, 2009)

Some rock and roll, some techno, easy listening stuffs. Mostly whatever they play on Absolute Radio, that's what I like.


----------



## whoadamn (Feb 2, 2009)

All Shall Perish
Winds of Plague
Veil of Maya
The Black Dahlia Murder
The Human Abstract
Arsonists Get all the Girls
Aborted
Between the Buried and Me
Sea of Treachery
From the Shallows
The Haunted
Naera
Whitechapel
Dr. Acula
Into the Moat

points to those who recognize any of these


----------



## dragonfire89 (Feb 2, 2009)

The lack of Barenaked Ladies is sad to me (the band that is)


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Feb 2, 2009)

I like a little bit of everything, though I do prefer things that are on the strange side. 

I'm listening to a lot of Dollfullofrivets Productions-released stuff, mostly focusing on Nkondi's work. Also, The Residents, Renaldo and the Loaf, Especially Likely Sloth, That1Guy, Sleepytime Gorilla Museum (and related project The Book Of Knots) and The Knife. 

Music is fun.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 2, 2009)

Honestly, almost everything except country and rap. I like rock, mainly. Not really metal, but I can put up with it. Classic rock (bands like Boston and Aerosmith) and old-fashoned rock (like Everclear and Barenaked Ladies) are more my thing.

In before screamo. That isn't music, it's noise, and you should feel horrible for listening to it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 2, 2009)

Bathos said:


> I like a little bit of everything, though I do prefer things that are on the strange side.
> 
> I'm listening to a lot of Dollfullofrivets Productions-released stuff, mostly focusing on Nkondi's work. Also, The Residents, Renaldo and the Loaf, Especially Likely Sloth, That1Guy, Sleepytime Gorilla Museum (and related project The Book Of Knots) and The Knife.
> 
> Music is fun.



You're really cool

Hit me up sometime, G


----------



## Wolfbound (Feb 2, 2009)

I have a pretty decent range from alternative kinda Eve 6 stuff, to electronic Daft Punk, to my fav industrial Nine Inch Nails, and wtf music like Zeromancer and Placebo.

Oh. And some ska. Here and there. The hardest I usually go is something like Silverstein. 

And I know a lot of older country from growing up "in the south"...


----------



## Wolfbound (Feb 2, 2009)

whoadamn said:


> All Shall Perish
> Winds of Plague
> Veil of Maya
> The Black Dahlia Murder
> ...



Can we say BBREE BREE BRREEEEE? <_< Recognized, but hated.


----------



## Cronus616 (Feb 2, 2009)

whoadamn said:


> All Shall Perish
> Winds of Plague
> Veil of Maya
> The Black Dahlia Murder
> ...



haha i know black dahlia, white chapel (ownage), and wings of plague ^-^


----------



## beyondspecies (Feb 2, 2009)

I like to mix it up.


----------



## T_F0x (Feb 2, 2009)

Gabber and Happy Hardcore are my favorite genres, but I mostly enjoy all types of electronic music.

I'm also a semi-loyal fan of... *checks iPod* Alt-Rock, Hip-Hop, some Rap. I mostly stick to electronic stuff though. Huge fan of Renard and VULPVibe in general. I also like Evil Activities, Angerfist ect.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 3, 2009)

whoadamn said:


> All Shall Perish
> Winds of Plague
> Veil of Maya
> The Black Dahlia Murder
> ...




I know a couple but we are polar opposites (in the Rock spectrum)
-The Allman Brothers Band
-Blue Ã–yster Cult
-Dire Straits
-Cream
-Creedence Clearwater Revival
-Deep Purple
-The Doobie Brothers 
-Electric Light Orchestra 
-Eric Clapton
-ZZ Top 
-Eric Johnson
-Joe Satriani
-Fleetwood Mac
-The Grateful Dead
-Grand Funk Railroad
-Pink Floyd

And bonus points to anyone who knows these!


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 3, 2009)

Orchestra said:


> FFFFFFF *I hate metal* and most J-pop



D: , impossible!


----------



## DracoDark (Feb 3, 2009)

i personally like:
Linkin Park
My Chemical Romance
Nickelback
Creed
Buckcherry
and a few others


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Feb 3, 2009)

i listen to strictly rock from metal to classic


----------



## Uro (Feb 3, 2009)

Punk, Indie, some rock, trance, techno, rap/hip hop.


----------



## Qoph (Feb 3, 2009)

I can listen to anything but gangsta rap.  And then it's really only because of the lyrics.

I prefer to listen to metal, punk, and strangely enough, classical.


----------



## kashaki (Feb 4, 2009)

I like calm music like Coldplay, Postal Service, Jack Johnson, etc.


----------



## wildrider (Feb 4, 2009)

From the looks of Second Life and it's hangouts, most furries like nothing, but techno, remixes, and pop tunes XD

For me on the opposite end of that spectrum, I love heavy music, fast music, something with guitars and drums and just a brutal or exciting energy.  I love guitar solo's and wailing vocals.

So my preference is big into metal and hard rock, but I do like classic rock. So ranging from bands like Lamb of God and Megadeth, to Motorhead and Chrome Division, to music from older bands like ZZ Top, ACDC, etc...But with that, I also like Irish/Scottish bands with that kind of folksy tune, though they tend to be abit of a mix of punk and rock in that.  So mostly anything that's not overly digital or electronic usually.

Sometimes I'll delve into the death metal aspects, but there's alot of "core" type of stuff in metal where it looses the idea of music and becomes a jumble of noise of people trying to be the hardest band out there or seeing how "complicated" there music can be and it's just annoying...I'm looking at you Grindcore and Mathcore!


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 4, 2009)

I only like songs about hating things, hate is the foundation of all good music  .


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 4, 2009)

UGH I CAN STAND RAP HOW CAN YOU LISTEN TO THAT TRASH

I like J-pop; metal; more J-pop kwaii


----------



## ZarJaMar108 (Feb 4, 2009)

I have an eclectic collection, myself.

I have techno, pop, alternative, punk, jpop, classic rock, hard rock, metal, country, christian pop, new age, opera, classical, some R&B, a lot of soundtracks, and quite possibly many more.  ^ ^;


----------



## bluewulf1 (Feb 4, 2009)

most furries like techno,but i like alternative, metal and hip-hop


----------



## Eleziek (Feb 4, 2009)

I listen to *prepare yourselves for a philosophical comment* music. 

The thing is, that's when you have to define what music is  

Something isn't music just because it expresses emotion, feeling, and musical qualities. Music itself is something much deeper and doesn't grow from the idea of appealing to others.

In order to be _music_ it must come from within someone just because it's there. 

In other, much simpler words, I don't really listen to a lot of what's mainstream. This is mostly because most of that 'music' is not made for the intent of making music, and instead is made for the wrong reasons. You can tell the difference between someone that makes music because it lives inside them, and someone that makes music because they want to sell an album or be heard by others.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 4, 2009)

Eleziek said:


> I listen to *prepare yourselves for a philosophical comment* music.
> 
> The thing is, that's when you have to define what music is
> 
> ...




Thats my stance on it. but here is something you may not agree with but to me music back from the fifties sixties and some of the seventies WAS made just for the sake of music


and in fact that is why i play the guitar in a band. I dont want the fame or the money or dem pretty guilz, I play for the sake of music.


----------



## Eleziek (Feb 4, 2009)

vivatheshadows said:


> Thats my stance on it. but here is something you may not agree with but to me music back from the fifties sixties and some of the seventies WAS made just for the sake of music
> 
> 
> and in fact that is why i play the guitar in a band. I dont want the fame or the money or dem pretty guilz, I play for the sake of music.



Oh I agree, actually, a big chunk of it was made for the purpose of making music. However, as time goes on and it's easier to see an 'artist' from across the world and obtain their songs things just keep going downhill.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 4, 2009)

Eleziek said:


> Oh I agree, actually, a big chunk of it was made for the purpose of making music. However, as time goes on and it's easier to see an 'artist' from across the world and obtain their songs things just keep going downhill.





what do you mean? downloading music or something cause im kinda lost 

sorry!


----------



## haynari (Feb 4, 2009)

Rock, Metal, Classic Rock, Indie, Punk, Alternative. those are just the types of music that I listen to a lot.


----------



## sikdrift (Feb 4, 2009)

I listen to mostly anything; alternative, rock, classic, Hip-Hop, Rap, R&B, J-pop, etc... anything that has a good rhythm.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Feb 4, 2009)

Techno, 80's and anything angry and/or bleak.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Feb 4, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> I only like songs about hating things, hate is the foundation of all good music  .


 
So true!


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Feb 4, 2009)

I like a mix of stuff, to be honest.
I've been playing some New Found Glory, Belinda, and The Offspring a lot recently.


----------



## The Grey One (Feb 4, 2009)

I listen to Pink Floyd and Cold Play most of the time.


----------



## wildbilltx (Feb 5, 2009)

I worked in radio for 17 years so I can stand pretty much anything.. 

Mostly I love 50's-70's Oldies, Motown and Stax R&B, Classic Rock, Power Pop, 80's alternative and standards.


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Feb 5, 2009)

wildbilltx said:


> I worked in radio for 17 years so I can stand pretty much anything..
> 
> Mostly I love 50's-70's Oldies, Motown and Stax R&B, Classic Rock, Power Pop, 80's alternative and standards.


haha , thats cool XD....


----------



## wildbilltx (Feb 5, 2009)

dkmasterwolf said:


> haha , thats cool XD....



When you've had to play a song you hate with a passion every 3 hours to get a paycheck you can develop a high tolerance for anything. 

I've really tried to enjoy techno-rave-trance but unless I'm dancing to it or working out (running) it bores me eaisly. .


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Feb 5, 2009)

wildbilltx said:


> When you've had to play a song you hate with a passion every 3 hours to get a paycheck you can develop a high tolerance for anything.
> 
> I've really tried to enjoy techno-rave-trance but unless I'm dancing to it or working out (running) it bores me eaisly. .


i feel that way too =P...if u cant dance or work out , it just doesnt work XD...thats why i listen to techno when im working =P


----------



## wildbilltx (Feb 5, 2009)

dkmasterwolf said:


> i feel that way too =P...if u cant dance or work out , it just doesnt work XD...thats why i listen to techno when im working =P



LOL same here, To me Techno is just Muzak for furries.


----------



## Masakuni (Feb 5, 2009)

Industrial, EBM, Synthpop, Aggrotech, etc.

Basically bands like KMFDM, Front 242, VNV Nation, [:SITD:], Diary of Dreams, Suicide Commando, among a bunch of others.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Feb 5, 2009)

Grunge,Alternative,and classic rock for me.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Feb 5, 2009)

I listen to everything that comes near me and like it, exept hardcore death metal -.-


----------



## person8165 (Feb 5, 2009)

I listen to classic rock like The Beatles,The Doors,Led Zepplin,ect. I also like a little bit of techno but not alot, only like 5 songs.


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 5, 2009)

Furries all seem to like music as individually as they should. As the great Duke Ellington once said, "there are only two types of music: good and bad." styles of music are irrelevant as long as you enjoy what your hearing.


----------



## BlauShep (Feb 5, 2009)

Electric Light Orchestra, Pink Floyd, Stone Temple Pilots, Pendulum, and Foo Fighters. c:

well, anything drum and bass. Dogs on Acid ftw

and gangsta rap. : D


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 5, 2009)

Vaah said:


> Ska ska ska ska ska!


 

yeah!! go SKA!!   theres some music that gets about as much public attentions as furries


----------



## cern (Feb 5, 2009)

I listen to a hodge-podge of stuff, mostly more obscure/indie kinda material.

Recently I've been listening to John Frusciante's (of RHCP fame) latest solo album, The Empyrean. He's easily one of my favourite musicians and his solo material is phenomenal. Quite a bit more cerebral than the Chili Peppers but I do highly recommend listening to some of his more recent material.


----------



## MarcusWolf (Feb 5, 2009)

I listen to rock and metal. Almost anything from Rush to Iron Maiden and from time to time I go into my small trance selection.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 6, 2009)

dkmasterwolf said:


> i feel that way too =P...if u cant dance or work out , it just doesnt work XD...thats why i listen to techno when im working =P




Not quite true believe it or not! if youre on like shit (high) then some of that shit'll make you have an eargasm....


----------



## Aestuo (Feb 6, 2009)

I listen to mostly metal, but some classical music once in a while, as well.  Also, some random techno or electronica here and there.  I find that it makes for good driving music.  Metal, though, is my main genre that I listen to.  I favor the energy, fast-paced tempo, powerful lyrics, and eventful themes.  A few of the bands that I listen to are:

-*Becoming the Archetype* (indie band that I discovered four years ago, and now is gaining popularity)
-*DragonForce*
-*In Flames *(borrowed from a friend)
-*All that Remains* (also borrowed, but favored lesser)

I don't find much time to listen to music, for education takes up the bulk of my free time.  Let me know if anyone else listens to or has heard of Becoming the Archetype before.  I'm curious as to how popular they are.  That's about it for me as far as music.


----------



## whoadamn (Feb 6, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> In before screamo. That isn't music, it's noise, and you should feel horrible for listening to it.


Surprise, surprise there is actually talent involved in screaming, and there's many different flavours of it. Go ahead, give it a try the way you think it's done then let me know when you're a mute.



Wolfbound said:


> Can we say BBREE BREE BRREEEEE? <_< Recognized, but hated.


To each his own 



Cronus616 said:


> haha i know black dahlia, white chapel (ownage), and wings of plague ^-^


Yay, fellow metalhead brethren!



vivatheshadows said:


> I know a couple but we are polar opposites (in the Rock spectrum)
> -The Allman Brothers Band
> -Blue Ã–yster Cult
> -Dire Straits
> ...


There's a few in there that I like, particularly Blue Oyster Cult, ZZ Top, Eric Clapton and PINK FUKIN FLOYD!!


----------



## FoxMantra (Feb 7, 2009)

Lol here's my big list. 
I do mainly listen to Techno House, techfunk. Or 80s music. 
But it can be this lot. 

U2, the levellers, Kate bush, gorillas, Gwen Stafani, eurythmics, Cold-play, Travis, Paul young, pet shop boys, Bruce Springsteen, scatman john, bee-gees , Phil Collins , Annie lennox, erasure, Prefab sprout, The bangles, Michael Jackson, Gloira Estevan, The prodigy , saint Etienne, Blondie, Ann lee , Belinda carlisle, Simple minds, Red box, deepforest. 

Techno House, Dance, trance, chillout ambiant, Way too many to mention. 
80s 90s, good vibe songs.


----------



## PumaTheSunFoxMusicBlasta (Feb 7, 2009)

R&B RAP AND JAZZZ XD
HIP HOP IS NOT DEAD PEOPLE WE JUST NEED TO GET RID OF THE PEOPLE WHO ARE KILLING IT WITH THERE STUPID THUG GANANGSTER CRAP!
well i love Rap but i think that most furs like... rock and metal and punk and other things... im such a loner cuz i like rap jazz and R&B


----------



## coolkidex (Feb 7, 2009)

For some reason, techno has been tacked onto furries, but there are furries that listen to others.

Me personally, i love metal. I'm a metal drummer, and a metal/rock guitarist. I'm training my vocal talents to be more of a cross between all that remains and between the buried and me. Epic, right?

Oh, and i like techno too.


----------



## PumaTheSunFoxMusicBlasta (Feb 7, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> I love all music.
> 
> It all just comes down to if the song is good or not.


 OMG!! same here!
i will dislike any rap which has no positive infulence


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Feb 7, 2009)

Mainly Hip Hop and Acid Jazz, but whatever the fuck interests me. Throw anything at me.


But please no cars.

-Nolij


----------



## jazzcat (Feb 7, 2009)

PumaTheSunFoxMusicBlasta said:


> R&B RAP AND JAZZZ XD
> HIP HOP IS NOT DEAD PEOPLE WE JUST NEED TO GET RID OF THE PEOPLE WHO ARE KILLING IT WITH THERE STUPID THUG GANANGSTER CRAP!
> well i love Rap but i think that most furs like... rock and metal and punk and other things... im such a loner cuz i like rap jazz and R&B


 
Hey man jazz will never die, you keep listining to what you like


----------



## Mauru (Feb 7, 2009)

The only music I can mainly listen too, is anime music.


----------



## Rhythm (Feb 7, 2009)

Rock, Alternative Rock, Techno/Trance, other stuff I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Feb 8, 2009)

rock, gothic rock, classical, alternative..among others. I tend to like a variety of music genres, thow not always a lot of the same one.  It really depends on the artist.


----------



## PumaTheSunFoxMusicBlasta (Feb 8, 2009)

jazzcat said:


> Hey man jazz will never die, you keep listining to what you like


 Hell yeah it wont! you liek jazz too?


----------



## PumaTheSunFoxMusicBlasta (Feb 8, 2009)

Ak-Nolij said:


> Mainly Hip Hop and Acid Jazz, but whatever the fuck interests me. Throw anything at me.
> 
> 
> But please no cars.
> ...


 Nice jazz and hip-hop will rule!


----------



## trigger_wolf (Feb 8, 2009)

Yo if you're trying to listen to some fresh techno (live sets and studio sessions) check out the 'electronic' tab under iTunes radio. friskyradio, party107, Groove Salad, BassDrive, anything from Groovera... check it out if you haven't before


----------



## Takun (Feb 8, 2009)

My musical tastes include a lot of indie, alternative, folk, experimental, 90's emo, and post hardcore.

Lately I've fallen in love with a few great bands such as Sparklehorse, Blitzen Trapper, Califone, and Ted Leo & The Pharmacists.


----------



## dwolv (Feb 8, 2009)

Huge R&B fan!
Earth Wind and fire to Jagged edge I also like some jazz rap and rock


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 8, 2009)

Death metal :V .


----------



## bluewulf1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Nouyorus said:


> I can tolerate anything but rap, hip-hop, and anything else that is similar.



way to follow the other 99 million white bitches who preach up their own asses about how hip-hop will kill our children


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 8, 2009)

bluewulf1 said:


> way to follow the other 99 million white bitches who preach up their own asses about how hip-hop will kill our children



Or maybe they just don't like overly repetitive, lyric driven music :V .


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 8, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Or maybe they just don't like overly repetitive, lyric driven music :V .



Welcome to post 2000 corporate music


----------



## PumaTheSunFoxMusicBlasta (Feb 8, 2009)

dwolv said:


> Huge R&B fan!
> Earth Wind and fire to Jagged edge I also like some jazz rap and rock


 Do you rememba *somethign somethign* septembah *dosent remember all the lyrics to the song by Eath Wind  & Fire*


----------



## PumaTheSunFoxMusicBlasta (Feb 8, 2009)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> Welcome to post 2000 corporate music


  so true man...  there is so much stupid music out there now

i miss the old school hip hop rap that where lyrics of truth and possitive messages


----------



## Mr. Goblet (Feb 8, 2009)

The Beatles, Pink Floyd, Sufjan Stevens, Jethro Tull, Beck, Postal Service, Birthday Massacre, Moody Blues, and Modest Mouse.

Mostly rock and classic rock with a hint of indie.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Feb 16, 2009)

I listen to Ambient, Electronica, some New Age, Classical, and a bit of Prog Rock.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 16, 2009)

Mostly Jpop, Jrock, Kpop, Krock, Anime, Anime soundtracks, Techno, Trance, Dancemusic, some Pop & Rock.


----------



## amaru87 (Feb 17, 2009)

I went though my entire library on iTunes and this is what all I have for genres:

Video Game
Metal (all kinds)
Rock
and some Techno


----------



## Camisado (Feb 18, 2009)

I listen to a lot of metalcore, pop-rock, alternative.

I listen to some deathcore, goregrind, hip hop/rap, and some other "core" genres that I'm too lazy to specify or name.


----------



## Yukiro-the-Kyuubi (Feb 18, 2009)

I'd say J-Rock and J-pop, but more J-rock... Some of the groups I usually listen to are:

Asian Kung-Fu Generation
Orange Range
Aqua Timez


Oh, I also listen to Dragonforce. (>w<)\m/


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Feb 18, 2009)

Techno/Trance/Dance/Electronica/Electro
And then I <3 Indie/Alt rock . 

My favs are kinda strange though
Jon Foreman, Ben Gibbard and Brandon Flowers (singers in the first three) have been huge inspirations for me. 
-Switchfoot 
-Death Cab For Cutie 
-The Killers
-Owl City
-Armin Van Buuren
-The Chemical Bros. 
-Paul Van Dyk
-Rihanna
-Regina Spektor
-Amy Winehouse
-The Bravery
-3Oh!3
-Tune Up!
-The Beatles
etc.


----------



## harry2110 (Feb 19, 2009)

Techno and the doctor who soundtrack


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2009)

Rock, I'm hoping


----------



## WarTheifX (Feb 20, 2009)

Metal, Heavy Rock, DM, Calm Rock, basically anything to give other people a headache. Occasionally I listen to old early-mid 1900s music when I'm pissed the f--k off.


----------



## southtownjr (Feb 21, 2009)

I love non-vocal techno. =D


----------



## lolwut? (Feb 23, 2009)

Uhhh... "other" ANYTHING WIERD, IN A DIFFERENT LANGUAGE, that stuff, DotA, Weird Al, Aroogent worms... Yea. Thats it.


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Feb 23, 2009)

I listen to mainly anything that I come across, but I really like New Age and Classical Crossover.


----------



## Atra~indigo67 (Jul 1, 2009)

me, acid techno, drum and bass. aphex twin, daft punk, flying lotus


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 1, 2009)

I like old school rap, rap, and funk.

My friends say I'm racist against white singers.


----------



## Linzys (Jul 1, 2009)

I really like classical and trance.
I prefer music without lyrics because I can either be creative and apply it to whatever thoughts and such that I want, or listen to it and not be too distracted.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow, this thread is a pretty old, isn't it?  

On topic: folk/viking metal, black metal, death metal, melodic black/death metal.


----------



## Patton89 (Jul 1, 2009)

Lets see:
Older Jazz and Blues, Rock, Classical music (Chopin, Ravel, Debussy, piano music mostly) , Heavy metal, death metal. 

Thats it.
Being furry has no connection with music taste.


----------



## MattyK (Jul 1, 2009)

*Hardstyle.*
End Of. :3


----------



## DerWolf (Jul 1, 2009)

Classical and Metal primarily.


----------



## D Void (Jul 1, 2009)

Metal, blues and jaz


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 1, 2009)

Anything and almost anything. I hate the Jonas Brothers though.


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 1, 2009)

Bit of a necro, methinks. On topic, I'm a typical nerd. I listen to electronica, techno, video game soundtracks, TV show soundtracks...

Tangerine Dream is made of win.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 1, 2009)

Techno ftw!


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jul 1, 2009)

I mostly listen to Hard Rock and Metal.

I listen to Green Day, Ozzy, Rob Zombie, and Marilyn Manson.

Hay, does anyone listen to Disterbed? Their music is really hot.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 1, 2009)

Electronic, Drum and bass, Dubstep, Psychedelic etc


----------



## Wolfsmate (Jul 1, 2009)

Mainstream and underground techno, D&B, Trance, Disturbed, friends band Dawn Over Zero from Austin, some older rock, Scorps, Maiden, Priest, Old Metallica black album and older none of their new crap cause that is what it is, I can do classical, any well played instrument, violin, guitar either acoustic or electric, Neil Schon is a fav of mine, He started playin with Santana @ 15.


----------



## moonchylde (Jul 1, 2009)

Everything but country and top 40 crap.


----------



## KitVolpe (Jul 1, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> Everything but country and top 40 crap.


Ditto. Oh wait, I read "crap" as "rap". But that's the same thing, isn't it?
But seriously, I primarily favor music ranging from New Age to Ambient to Dance, but I'm open to most anything.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Jul 1, 2009)

Electronical Music in general.


----------



## wolf with earrings (Jul 1, 2009)

I listen to vulpvibe.
if you wanna know what vulpvibe sounds like, just listen to this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwpv7G2zSEE
not satisfied? GTFO.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 1, 2009)

I like Classic rock, Alternative, Metal Rock,  and Jazz


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 1, 2009)

Japanese music mostly. J-Pop, J-Rock, Classical Japanese. Ooh, Classical Chinese.

RADWIMPS + BeForU = <3


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jul 1, 2009)

Actually a little bit of everything from classical to rap I like what I like.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 1, 2009)

My favorite band ever is Rise Against. Evans Blue and Story of the Year tie for second. I guess I'm into that junky emo stuff that's popular nowadays.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 1, 2009)

Real men listen to 80's hair metal.


----------



## rycerrugani (Jul 1, 2009)

90s, rock, hard rock, and metal.


----------



## shakyartist (Jul 1, 2009)

Heavy Metal, Alternative metal, Power Metal, Speed Metal... so pretty much metal


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jul 1, 2009)

I been listing to Boom Boom Pow by the Black Eye Peas.


----------



## Snack (Jul 1, 2009)

Trance sucks. Industrial, D'n'B and the like is awesomeness.
FGFC820, Assemblage 23, Skinny Puppy, and Combichrist are the best industrial bands/artists I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 1, 2009)

foxxtrot23 said:


> Trance sucks. Industrial, D'n'B and the like is awesomeness.
> FGFC820, Assemblage 23, Skinny Puppy, and Combichrist are the best industrial bands/artists I can think of off the top of my head.



Oh my god, ew.


----------



## Snack (Jul 1, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Oh my god, ew.



Jew?


----------



## Shindo (Jul 1, 2009)

i dont have the same musical taste as most furries 
but there are some that like the same music i do 
SO DIS IS A SHOUT OUT TO ALL MY HOMIES THAT LIKE ANIMAL COLLECTIVE


----------



## bozzles (Jul 1, 2009)

Shindo said:


> i dont have the same musical taste as most furries
> but there are some that like the same music i do
> SO DIS IS A SHOUT OUT TO ALL MY HOMIES THAT LIKE ANIMAL COLLECTIVE


WOO!


----------



## Ziff (Jul 2, 2009)

techno, dance, and video game music. I have song of storms on ipod ^^


----------



## the grey fox (Jul 2, 2009)

metal, 50's easy listening, some classical. also 8-bit tunes.
edit. the ink spots ROCK! (say otherwise and i'll track you down and remove your bones)


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jul 2, 2009)

Death metal, heavy metal, viking metal, hardcore, hardcore techno, hardstyle, jumpstyle, trance. Desperately need more music of the last three genres, but I like all of the above.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 2, 2009)

foxxtrot23 said:


> Trance sucks. Industrial, D'n'B and the like is awesomeness.
> FGFC820, Assemblage 23, Skinny Puppy, and Combichrist are the best industrial bands/artists I can think of off the top of my head.



Skinny Puppy is awesome!  Didn't think he had a lot of fans outside of Vancouver. 



foxxtrot23 said:


> Jew?



No, "ew" ("uuuuuu!") as in "ick" or "yuck."


----------



## Sparticle (Jul 2, 2009)

Lisa Hannigan , Bell X1 and Marmaduke Duke FTW


----------



## Curagnaste (Jul 2, 2009)

I Like symphonic rock, like Nightwish, Sonata Arctica, Stratovarius, etc.


----------



## KitVolpe (Jul 2, 2009)

minx112 said:


> techno, dance, and video game music. I have song of storms on ipod ^^


Oh, right on! I forgot to mention video game soundtracks and remixes. I didn't realize just how much of my music collection that constitutes... ._. *listening to it right now*(And, btw, I have Song of Storms on my music device too - the SSBB version.)


----------



## Sarge (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll listen to just about anything in the rock spectrum.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 2, 2009)

I love alternative so much <3

Stuff like RHCP, The Killers, Modest Mouse....love it.


----------



## Emofur (Jul 2, 2009)

VVhiteWolf said:


> Death metal, heavy metal, viking metal, hardcore,


Indeed.


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Jul 2, 2009)

Anything Rush does.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm a soul man.
 Also ROCK rocks.


----------



## Shaard (Jul 2, 2009)

hmmm. I like some old rock, like Led Zeppelin and the who, but I'm mainly into PIano music and classical music like Mozart. the Vocal + Instrumentals get me too, like Andrea Bocelli


----------



## Penhaligon (Jul 2, 2009)

Currently? Bowie.


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 3, 2009)

FelldohTheSquirrel said:


> Anything Rush does.



*looks at 'Squirrels location*

*shakes head*

It's in our blood, eh?


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 3, 2009)

Rock, Metal, Classic Rock, Techno, Electronica, Dance (NEVER Rap)


Favorite Dance artists is probably  Dr. Reanimator or Basshunter


----------



## onewingedweasel (Jul 3, 2009)

hah i love skinny puppy. i saw them live in philly a couple years back. great show.  i love industrial, a little darkwave electro poppy stuff like VNV and Apoptygma. dont care what anyone says combichrist is great, especially live.
i love a lot of music.  hip hop rap rock oldies blues jazz soul ive been on a huge bollywood and indian pop kick too.  Paul simon, screaming trees.. all kinds of stuff. love the beatles. and fleetwood mac. i can dig a lot of music.


----------



## SexyRedFoxxy (Jul 3, 2009)

Techno, Trance, Comedy, and Pop


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 3, 2009)

all types of rock... too many bands to describe.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 3, 2009)

I listen to just about everything from rock to rap to techno and noise. Music makes the world go round and round. =D


----------



## Zrcalo (Jul 3, 2009)

I listen to industrial, experimental noise, new wave, synthpop, deathrock, gothrock, shoegaze, and the offspring.

favourite bands are:

Throbbing Gristle
Einsturzende Neubauten
Thomas dolby
Gary Numan
Fad Gadget
Men without Hats
alien sex fiend
sex gang children
the jesus and mary chain
the offspring


----------



## Xenmasterqwerty (Jul 3, 2009)

I sound like:

*Tool*
Juno Reactor
Daft Punk
Justice
Arcade Fire
Brand New
Dieselboy
The Crystal Method
Infected Mushroom
Faithless
Fluke
KMFDM
Motion City Soundtrack
Modest Mouse
The Shins
Shpongle
Way Out West
AND MANY MORE


----------



## Bacu (Jul 4, 2009)

Furries probably listen to music similar to other people. Just a guess, though.


----------



## Molotov (Jul 4, 2009)

Love

Oldies
Old Skool
Hip-Hop
90s Rap
Alternative
Classic Rock
Classical
Jazz
Big Band
Anything from '50s to '01

Getting Into

Indie
The many genres of Metal


Hates; anything I haven't listed up is dead to me.


----------



## DjSielwolf (Jul 4, 2009)

FAV's are 

Tune Up!
OhGr (skinny puppy's lead vocalist)
Gary numan
Andy LopÃ¨z
Bloudhound Gang
Run DMC
Aero Smith
Iron Maiden
The Cure
Cinema Strange 
clit 45
The Other
Daft Punk 
Korn
Falling Death (speed thrash)
Alina
(its easyer like this)
Techno
Trance
Dance
Rave
Goth(death rock, darkwave,postpunk)
Punk(horror punk, street punx)
industrial(agrro, synth-ebm, terror)


----------



## moonchylde (Jul 4, 2009)

Bacu said:


> Furries probably listen to music similar to other people. Just a guess, though.



QFT.


----------



## Rhuedog (Jul 4, 2009)

Probably mystic sounding music, like something you would buy at those stores that sell incense and magical stones. I once bought a cd from there called " Fairy of the Woods" it was pretty sweet! I mostly listen to rap/rock plus im a rapper myself!


----------



## Hir (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm an undergound pure metalhead, then again I havn't decided whether I'm furry or not.


----------



## Graviolies (Jul 4, 2009)

I have learned a LOT of furries like bad music.



Where Darkness Lies said:


> I'm an undergound pure metalhead, then again I havn't decided whether I'm furry or not.



too late, look where you are


----------



## Hir (Jul 4, 2009)

Graviolies said:


> too late, look where you are


I'll decide my myself, thanks. Being here makes no difference. I joined to learn more about it.


----------



## DJ BassLion (Jul 4, 2009)

Drum and bass(Darkstep, Techdnb, Nerofunk, clownstep, jumpup) metal, heavymetal, metalcore, deather metal, hardstyle, uk hardcore, techno, hip hop, uk garage, bassline and probably over 9000 other genres. i love music, regardless of what genre. if it sounds good and i like it i play, create and embrace it.


----------



## Aondeug (Jul 4, 2009)

I like punk, goth rock, folk punk, traditional Irish... I'm not very picky though I don't care much for rap, hiphop, and soul. 


Favorite bands are The Pizzicato 5, The Velvet Underground, Spiritualized, and The Jesus and Mary Chain. I also like Bauhaus, The Stooges, Count Zero, and The Violent Femmes among many others.


----------



## Hir (Jul 4, 2009)

Aondeug said:


> folk punk.


You'll have to give me an example, this sounds really interesting.


----------



## Aondeug (Jul 4, 2009)

It's essentially taking punk rock and mixing it with the sound of folk music. An Irish example of folk punk are The Pogues. Shane MacGowan of that band left to go form his own folk punky Irish band called The Popes after they had internal issues. For American folk punk try The Violent Femmes.


----------



## Hir (Jul 4, 2009)

Aondeug said:


> It's essentially taking punk rock and mixing it with the sound of folk music. An Irish example of folk punk are The Pogues. Shane MacGowan of that band left to go form his own folk punky Irish band called The Popes after they had internal issues. For American folk punk try The Violent Femmes.


I got the gist of the music by the name, and yes I know The Pogues, I like them. They still have my favourite christmas song ever.


----------



## Seprakarius (Jul 4, 2009)

I have my likes (leaning towards industrial/progressive/progressive metal/EDM/Drum and Bass/Indie), but I can and will listen to almost anything. What music I shoot for depends on the moment, the tone, my mood, what I want to get out of it, and a thousand thousand other factors. Given that I also like pulling ideas out of songs, I continually find myself spurred on to try new things.


----------



## Takeshi (Jul 4, 2009)

Oldschool metal! YEAH!

\,,/ >_< \,,/


----------



## Hir (Jul 4, 2009)

Such as, Takeshi?


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 5, 2009)

Where Darkness Lies said:


> I'm an undergound pure metalhead, then again I havn't decided whether I'm furry or not.


 
Cool choice, what metal. thrash, new, power. and whats your favorite band/artist.


----------



## Hir (Jul 5, 2009)

chrispenguin said:


> Cool choice, what metal. thrash, new, power. and whats your favorite band/artist.


Too many to count, I'm into Black Metal, Epic Black Metal, Melodic Death, Death, Doom, Thrash, Power, Folk metal, the list will never end. I'm also into Post-Rock and pure folk!

My favourite bands? Empyrium is my favourite, their so dark and so majestic. If you've never heard the album "Songs Of Moors and Misty Fields", get it. It is unbelievably melacholic and superb and still makes me get goosebumps today. I love Manegarm and Moonsorrow, which are both viking metal bands with folk influences. I'm a massive fan of Alestorm (PIRATE METAL!) and Summoning (Epic black, based on JRR Tolkiens work). Also a massive fan of ambient music such as Vinterriket and Atomkrakt.

If you want any examples of this music, don't hesistate to ask.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 5, 2009)

Graviolies said:


> I have learned a LOT of furries like bad music.
> 
> 
> 
> too late, look where you are



You sir, are one really bad troll. I have noticed many furries have similar tastes. So i suppose you Grav like the barbie theme tune?, perhaps the teletubbies?



Where Darkness Lies said:


> I'll decide my myself, thanks. Being here makes no difference. I joined to learn more about it.



Ignore him, i am really starting to think that grav guy is a troll. you don't have to class yourself as "furry" to like anthropomorphic animals. 

That said, i have a furrie friend who is into metal, and thanks to him he got me into it.


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jul 5, 2009)

Techno, Trance, House, you know the ones that gets your tail moving?


----------



## Hir (Jul 5, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Ignore him, i am really starting to think that grav guy is a troll. you don't have to class yourself as "furry" to like anthropomorphic animals.
> 
> That said, i have a furrie friend who is into metal, and thanks to him he got me into it.


Thank goodness.

Oh, and metal is king!

With the more underground stuff you really need to take the time to listen to several bands until you really see its beauty.


----------



## fluffycroc (Jul 6, 2009)

My own.

<..<


----------



## Divus_Pennae (Jul 6, 2009)

Qoph said:


> I can listen to anything but gangsta rap. And then it's really only because of the lyrics.
> 
> I prefer to listen to metal, punk, and strangely enough, classical.


 
do you know what punk really is?


----------



## Divus_Pennae (Jul 6, 2009)

but the rest is pretty awesome, especially combined

TBDM WOOOOO!!!


----------



## ShadowCoon (Jul 6, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> Furries mainly listen to music that they, as an individual, like.
> Fact.




Couldn't have said it better myself.

I like a variety of music, honestly. I'll listen to just about anything other than rap or country. I'm a particularly big 90s Pop, Disney movie, and Video Game Soundtrack enthusiast. I used to be a humongous J-Pop lover, but now it's just a 'minor interest' sort of thing.

Artists I absolutely love:

Aerosmith
Celine Dion
Michael Jackson
Guns N' Roses
Alanis Morissette 
Gackt
Christina / Britney / NSYNC / BSB
Maroon 5
Beyonce / Destiny's Child
Rufus Wainwright
The Boston and London Symphony Orchestras


----------



## obliquebetty (Jul 9, 2009)

alternative and/or folk please.
lots of piano, usually.
regina spektor, cake bake betty, rilo kiley, russian red, bob dylan, eisley, sia, etc.


----------



## sephiroya (Jul 9, 2009)

classical,symphonic metal,hard rock


----------



## HoneyPup (Jul 9, 2009)

Country


----------



## RamboFox (Jul 9, 2009)

MachinaeSupremacy - alternate rock band. They implement Techno SID Chip tunes in their' masterpieces <3


----------



## ProxySlaughter (Jul 11, 2009)

Grindcore, Grunge, Reggae, Mathcore, and anything else that sounds appealing


----------



## Ratte (Jul 11, 2009)

Rock/hard rock, some metal, melodic metalcore (I just like how that sounds), some alternative here and there...

Basically whatever sounds good.


----------



## theLight (Jul 11, 2009)

Classic Rock and the like.

ELO ftw.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 11, 2009)

Trentemoller


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Jul 11, 2009)

Metal, rock, and this kind of stuff 
http://remixer.clubcreate.com/v1/dubstep/launch.html?a9053710-6e6a-1e6a-f899-426c756a6168

^ I made that one, Name is Blujah on that website
http://remixer.clubcreate.com/v1/dubstep/launch.html?a9053710-6e6a-1e6a-f899-426c756a6168


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 11, 2009)

I repeat myself..

Underground metal of all genres, baroque/classical and some video game music.

..and I don't mean shitty artists like Trivium, Slipknot, Atreyu, Bullet for my Valentine, etc.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 12, 2009)

I find the the lack of good music in this thread disturbing.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 12, 2009)

Furries listen to whatever the hell they listen to. :V


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 12, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> I find the the lack of good music in this thread disturbing.



You mean the people listening to Pac-man electronic music?


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 12, 2009)

Glaice said:


> You mean the people listening to Pac-man electronic music?


No, 80's hair metal.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 12, 2009)

Lukar said:


> Furries listen to whatever the hell they listen to. :V



NO WAI.  :V


----------



## Dolphhin232 (Jul 12, 2009)

i listen to anything that relaxes me or is a different sound from anything else out...
i do like some punk though


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 12, 2009)

Glaice said:


> You mean the people listening to Pac-man electronic music?



Yes because all electronic music sounds like Pac Man. 

All of it. 

No exceptions.


----------



## Alois (Jul 12, 2009)

Mainly neofolk and country music here.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jul 12, 2009)

I like rock and metal. I've mostly been listening to Sonata Arctica lately.


----------



## Hir (Jul 12, 2009)

Alois said:


> Mainly neofolk and country music here.


What Neofolk bands? Heard of Empyrium and Nest?


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 12, 2009)

Nest is excellent. Beyond excellent.

also Sol Invictus


----------



## Ratte (Jul 12, 2009)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> I like rock and metal. I've mostly been listening to Sonata Arctica lately.



I love you.

I've been listening to SA lately, too, and it's even helped me get ideas for art.


----------



## Britmike (Jul 12, 2009)

Lots of techno, dance, and some industrial stuff.

If I'm in a more chill mood, I'll throw on some reggae or some Peter Frampton.


----------



## Tioel-san (Jul 12, 2009)

I guess they just have whatever musical taste they feel like.
I personally just like various things, my music taste is never routed to one genre in particualr.


----------



## bleak wolf (Jul 12, 2009)

I'll listen to pretty much anything with a beat (except rap; it should stop raping peoples' ears).  I'm just not too discerning when it comes to music.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 12, 2009)

I love when people ask these questions cause it makes us sound like aliens or something.


----------



## Britmike (Jul 12, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I love when people ask these questions cause it makes us sound like aliens or something.



Yeah, like we have specific music that _only_ furries listen too.


----------



## Takun (Jul 12, 2009)

bleak wolf said:


> I'll listen to pretty much anything with a beat (except rap; it should stop raping peoples' ears).  I'm just not too discerning when it comes to music.



9_9


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm a rock guy myself. The Beatles, John Lennon, that sort of deal. Also, I have Duran Duran and U2, plus some tracks by this Oklahoma group called Admiral Twin.


----------



## Fenra (Jul 13, 2009)

pretty much anything that catches my ear but with a favoring for dance, trance and soft rock


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 13, 2009)

bleak wolf said:


> I'll listen to pretty much anything with a beat



Oh, you're one of those people.


----------



## Feeka-chan (Jul 13, 2009)

Gothic, Alternative....
Something like Emilie Autumn  But I also like classic, rock/pop, other things... I just listen to everything that seems nice to me ><


----------



## Snoblind (Jul 14, 2009)

Bitpop, Industrial, Synthpop, Aggrotech, Goth Rock, Deathrock, Powernoise.


----------



## Kiba (Jul 14, 2009)

Hard Rock, Punk Rock, Heavy Rock, House, Heavy Metal...


----------



## TheAlter (Jul 14, 2009)

Triphop, Pop/rock, Indie/Indie rock..


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Jul 19, 2009)

I listen to a little bit of everything. But my favorites are probably 

blues
classic rock
country (not that crap on the radio. stuff like Hank Williams, Hank Williams Jr., Johnny Cash, Roger Allen Wade, etc)
rockabilly
surf rock


----------



## Liam (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a small treasure trove of trance/techno/rave whatever that I'm not giving up.
Also:
Modest Mouse
Metallica (Older Metallica)
Green Day
I'm looking for a way to get Requiem for a Dream 
Jason Mraz (Waiting for my Rocket to come)
Carameldansen (Good for happy-happy-fun-fun time)
A few select Seether songs
A little bit of !Foward Russia!

What wonderful variety.


----------



## ChapperIce (Jul 20, 2009)

Happy music..funny music...Nothing really specific..


----------



## Perri_Rhoades (Jul 20, 2009)

I listen to Classic Rock, Progressive Rock, Disco, Soul, New Wave, Swing, Rock & Roll, Folk Rock.  Sometimes J-Pop and Anime Music.  Just about anything with a good bounce or a captivting mood.

I don't listen to much that is popular today, other than parody songs.  I like very little in the way of modern Pop, Rap, Metal, etc.  Cookie Monster vocals and songs about "Shorties" drive me up a wall.


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 20, 2009)

Kiba said:


> Hard Rock, Punk Rock, Heavy Rock, House, Heavy Metal...



thats exactly what i was going to type, awesome *paw 5*


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 20, 2009)

I can appreciate and listen to all different kinds of music, but if I were to go by my CD collection I'd say that I most enjoy Classical, followed by Rock and Pop


----------



## Koray (Jul 20, 2009)

Rock, Pop, Alternative, R&B for me...


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 20, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> Furries mainly listen to music that they, as an individual, like.
> Fact.




Too true.  I current fav is rock/ orchestra with latin(dead) vocals in it.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 20, 2009)

A lot of furries listen to hard rock and metal, at least from what I've encountered.  And I'm one of them.  I specialize in the following sub-genres: Progressive Metal (like Dream Theater), Melodic Death metal (Arch Enemy), Thrash Metal (Megadeth), Death Metal (Behemoth), Industrial Metal (Fear Factory), Math Metal (Meshuggah), Stoner Metal (Kyuss), some Deathcore (All Shall Perish), Hard Rock (Queens of the Stone Age/Foo Fighters), Progressive Rock (Rush), Garage Rock (Eagles of Death Metal), and Robot Rock (also Queens of the Stone Age).

So yeah, that's what I listen to.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 20, 2009)

Smooth jazzzzzzzzz


----------



## Skyler Fox (Jul 20, 2009)

I listen to most Genres, with the exception of Death Metal (Black Metal), Hip-hop, R&B, and Rap. Other than that, you name it, I listen to it, given I like it.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 20, 2009)

Everything.

[/thread]


----------



## ForestFox91 (Jul 20, 2009)

Folk and some indie hipster shit...

-Iron & Wine (What I'm listening to now)
-Fleet Foxes
-Grizzly Bear
-Obits
-Grand Archives
-Fruit Bats
-Mark Sultan
-Band of Horses
-The Shins
-The Raconteurs


----------



## Tweek (Jul 21, 2009)

Almost anything electronic here. And not that bubblegum pop-trance you're thinking of, yuck.


----------



## Hir (Jul 21, 2009)

Don't lie, you looooove the Caramell Dansen.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 21, 2009)

Where Darkness Lies said:


> Don't lie, you looooove the Caramell Dansen.


Who doesn't?


----------



## Krevan (Jul 21, 2009)

I prefer listening to anything with a piano in it. Helps me get to sleep after stressing out all day.

But besides that I like listening to the Dropkick Murpheys, CCR, Johnny Cash, Flogging Molly, and My Chemical Romance


----------



## AceyWinters (Jul 21, 2009)

oh... I love alot of glam rock, some heavy metal, some more current styles of heavy metal but I have a guilty pleasure of some pop artists like christina aguilera and such... because she's got a damn good voice


----------



## Galakazoo (Jul 21, 2009)

Symphonic Power-metal;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVYEVYnuuME (Nightwish - 7 days to the wolves)
and Alternative / Indie rock;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dewzOxQ52kg (Yeah yeah yeahs - Gold lion)

2 fave songs


----------



## Entropy (Jul 22, 2009)

Mostly pretty ear-grinding stuff. Death metal, black metal, industrial, aggrotech, dark electro, power noise, goth rock...

I have random quirks though, things like Elvis, Hendrix and Holst pop up in my (very large) music collection occasionally.


----------



## DynDasE (Jul 22, 2009)

Nothing else , but MJ right now.
RIP , I bought his Greatest hits 3 months before he died.
Dunno this will happen. TwT


----------



## Hir (Jul 22, 2009)

Galakazoo said:


> Symphonic Power-metal;
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVYEVYnuuME (Nightwish - 7 days to the wolves)
> and Alternative / Indie rock;
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dewzOxQ52kg (Yeah yeah yeahs - Gold lion)
> ...


Excellent. I love Nightwish and I love the album Dark Passion Play.

Do you like Post-rock?


----------



## Galakazoo (Jul 22, 2009)

Where Darkness Lies said:


> Excellent. I love Nightwish and I love the album Dark Passion Play.
> 
> Do you like Post-rock?



If by Post-rock, you mean Rock with hints of symphonic in there, then yes. I love it. (Wiki articles are terribly vague when TL;DR'd)


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 22, 2009)

Furries listen to these two songs for hours on end!!!!!!!!!! Seriously, I've been listening to them for two hours straight. They connect to each other:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI3kv3u4Emk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr3jZNRubWE


----------



## AgentDiego007 (Jul 23, 2009)

I listen to metal music. Things like power metal, black metal, melodic death, doom, dread and so on


----------



## |||||||||||||||||||| (Jul 24, 2009)

I listen to anything that isn't metal, rap, pop, techno, country, or emo. Most other stuff is fine.


----------



## LostSpirit (Jun 14, 2011)

I listen to any music i can relate to or i can visualize something happening if i concentrate on it. mostly trance or techno but i do love a catchy song that either has humorous lyrics or is in another language. i definitely have a decent collection of themes from the classic video games everyone loves.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 14, 2011)

LostSpirit said:


> I listen to any music i can relate to or i can visualize something happening if i concentrate on it. mostly trance or techno but i do love a catchy song that either has humorous lyrics or is in another language. i definitely have a decent collection of themes from the classic video games everyone loves.



Noobs wonder why they get targeted for being dumb. MEGA NECRO.

Read the thread dates, it really isn't that hard. :v

It should be against the rules to necro threads, especially one's that are a year and a half old.

Wait no, almost two years old.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 14, 2011)

I listen to anything that displays musical talent or sounds good enough to listen to otherwise.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 14, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I listen to anything that displays musical talent or sounds good enough to listen to otherwise.


 
No point in posting, as soon as a mod sees this it will be locked.


----------



## Browder (Jun 14, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> No point in posting, as soon as a mod sees this it will be locked.


 O hai.


----------

